# Input needed!!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

A friend of mine asked if I could knit this for her:
Gigantic blanket

Looking it up I would have to buy at least $100 in roving, then make some needles. So...I guess I would have to charge way over 100 to even make it worthwhile. 
On the up side - it looks like fun and something I might do just for me.

I am pondering offering a just bulky yarn (or several together eh ForeRunner?)
blanket instead. What would I have to use to mimic the roving?

Anyone ever knit roving? is it a pain in the backside??

THNX in advance for any and all input!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've crocheted roving using a big honkin' hook and it was kinda fun! You can't do a whole lot at one time because it's really hard on your wrists.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That looks like that is going to be mighty expensive. I would price out the project and let her know what it costs. I personally would get the money up front first.
She may not realize how expensive its going to be.

Good Luck and have fun if you decide to do it. Somehow to me that photo looks like it was photo shopped.


Eta: maybe do a small sample workup and see if you want to do it, and if she likes it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

White Buffalo yarn/roving is what they make Cowichan knits out of.

Long obsolete Pingouin "Typhon" is a wool/mohair blend that is to die for. 
It can still be found on Ebay, but is kinda pricey.

"Yukon" by Plymouth is another obsolete that is like the Typhon on estrogen steroids, and for the life of me, I can't figure out why they discontinued it. 
It's still on Ebay, too.

Paton's wool roving is good.....of course, their discontinued "Upcountry" was even better. 

The wool rovings that I have stumbled across sure did make for interesting projects, but stranding together a selection of better quality mohair/wool does some pretty crazy stuff.

If you look at Ebay, you can find some pretty incredible deals, and a heck of an education.

Of course, if you do that, you won't be sharpening any spinning skills. :nono:

On that note, I have been pursuing other interests, of late, and DW's camera bit the dust, again. A new one is forthcoming...... and I have been knitting (and a lot of it feels like roving knitting, at that !  )


ETA

Oh, wow!!

Just looked at the blanket in your link..... that'll cost several hundred dollars and/or the comfort zone of some dozen sheep!!

You'll need needles as big as your wrist. :shrug:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I would second or third making sure that you get payment up front before you start on it. I had friends talk a good game about how much they were going to pay me to knit some hats for them, and then had to get on them for months to even cover expenses. Even a blanket with bulky yarn that big would not be cheap.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been wanting to make one of these myself for awhile now. 
I'm thinking it would look amazing hanging on the wall with the needles as the hangers.... I know, I have an odd decorating taste! :cowboy:
Dh has the pvc pipe, and after it's done I'm thinking just slip it off the needles without binding off, paint the needles some amazing color, like teal, fit some fabulous curtain rod finials to the one end, and rethread the stitches, half on each. 
Hmmmmm.. might have to get this done this year for the new house..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've knit with roving several times. I don't think you would have to felt it first. Make sure you have a roving with a staple length that is at least 4-6 inches long. Tell her up front you will be charging her $300 and that you want payment up front. If she balks then forget it. Definitely get paid up front, in FULL!

It does look fun


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

1 1/2 inch PVC? I'm not sure my wrists could do that. Does Forerunner hire out? How much does it weigh when finished?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I've seen rugs made of crocheted roving, but knitting a blanket? Just wow.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Something like these are much more feezeable.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I would say that 'No' is a complete sentence.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> A friend of mine asked if I could knit this for her:
> Gigantic blanket
> 
> Looking it up I would have to buy at least $100 in roving, then make some needles. So...I guess I would have to charge way over 100 to even make it worthwhile.
> ...


 
Let her buy the supplies and offer to teach her how to make it herself. Would not be worth your time/work to do.
People seldom know how much time/work/effort goes into creating handmade items. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

In the photo it looks to me like she is using whole rovings. That is going to be pricey.

I bet one row is going to use 4 rovings.Multiply that by however many rows, thats going to add up quick. The cheapest Ive found/use is knitpicks wool of the andes at $5.00

Dear goodness, the work better be perfect first time around. I dont know if roving would hold up much to frogging without splitting and or getting and looking messy/ugly if you have to re-work it. 

People dont realize how much money and work goes into knitted/crocheted items.

At the link it says the artist will do it for $30 dollars on comission. Something just aint right here.

Im clicking on the links in the page, she says to felt it, then has a link to a place that supplies the rovings. It says on that page the rovings dont felt?!?! What in the world?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

On the link for commission, shipping is $30 for the US. She has "gone one vacation" from her Etsy shop, so the price for the blanket is not listed.

Personally, that looks fun to me. I have a source to get that Brown Sheep Superwash roving (heehee) so if someone wanted to pay me the cost of the roving plus my time, sure I'd do it!

I would need to keep the floor really clean, though. :teehee:

(The Brown sheep superwash roving that she recommends doesn't felt much. Possibly you could felt it, but it's been treated to use for superwash yarn. I think that is the source of the confusion there. Don't use it just to make felted items, but go ahead and it will felt a little bit for a blanket. :shrug:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats not the page she had up last night. I thought the $30 would just be for shipping too, it didnt say shipping anywhere near it. :hrm:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno. Her Etsy listing is a bit odd. I can't understand why her shop is closed currently either. :shrug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, I'd think with something that thick you'd want woven, not knitted!

Okay, knitted will give you nice loft and airiness but it's gonna weigh forty pounds when it's done! 

A wool filled comforter wouldn't have the wow factor, but it'd be warmer, and probably cheaper. And easier to wash!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I priced out the 7# of roving a little over $100 and making needles at least $45. I messaged that to my friend a bit ago, mentioning that wouldn't even cover labor. I did suggest a blanket out of bulky yarn. If she goes for that I may need to go visit Fore Runner! lol!
I pondered spinning bulky, but I have worked so hard to learn to spin thin, I am not sure I can!

I think it would look awesome hanging on the wall too! I searched Ravelry for it, and there are lots of projects. They say that it sheds pretty bad and needs a little 'refelting' to keep the mess down. Just don't know if it would be worth making to actually use.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Got this from her just a bit ago -
"Oh wow I had no idea that it would be that much to make. yes I would still be interested in you trying to do with bulky yarn!!! Why don't you get me a quote on the materials and how much you would charge and then will go from there, thanks"
So I will just price out bulky yarn and labor for a throw.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats probably for the best. If it was a wall hanging you wouldnt need to wash it like if it was a throw. I imagine that would get start getting pretty ratty after enough washing's.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Add on a good piece for aggravation sake. Sounds like your friend doesn't have a clue as to how much it will cost for the raw materials....much less for labor!

Me personally....I would say NO.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, to make a comporable one out of bulky yarn it would still cost $75 for yarn! lol! She hasn't answered since she found out that the bulky one would be almost as expensive. 

I am finding out that folks want hand knit stuff, but when they see the price tag, they change their mind real quick. Friends and Strangers alike.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

People just dont often realize the cost of materials, let alone the labor.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Indeed. I've been running into this with handwoven scarves for the past year. I have two I would love to sell for $75 each, but I have labels on them for $45. They always draw exclamations of how lovely they are, but so far, everyone thinks they are too pricey. Just the yarn for each was about $20.  Then I had eight hours of weaving.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I liken it to the gold rush. The people that got rich were the people selling the tools to dig for gold. 

Im hoping to sell hand dyed yarn and such, I wouldnt dream of making things in order to sell them. It just seldom happens. Unless its baby stuff. People will spend on that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep. I sell my yarns pretty easily, just not the finished product, lol. People these days are really getting into doing it themselves, which is awesome!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I honestly don't find the blanket itself to be all that attractive, especially in the ribbed form. I couldn't picture it being used. Now as a wall hanging or talking piece, maybe. It kind of looks like something a giant would make!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree FAllsAcre!
I think she has decided on a bulky weight throw. I sent her some yarn links and I think she is going to order the yarn and have it shipped to me then send me a money order to knit it. I told her $50 to knit it. We shall see! She is looking at cabled throws, I sent some pattern pics. 
I think it would be easier than what DH and I have been doing.

We have disassembled a ladies porch (I hurt for 3 days afterwards!) and are about to lay some tile in her kitchen. Wonder how long THAT will make me hurt??? 

yep, I would rather knit or spin.


----------

